# New Wheels and Tires



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks SIC! Luv it man !


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice man, 18s?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good, nice choice!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice! Smurfenstein has those same rims. They look great. He got 235 wide tires, however. Looks like you ran with a 225 tire.


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

Yup, they are 18s. Smurf's car was definitely a bit of inspiration for me. And good call on the tire size Xtreme.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks sick....those are one of my top 3 choices i am going back n forth between. Looks real nice.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those look mighty familiar lol. Looking great man, stay tuned next week for what I'm about to do with mine.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

They look great man! I really like those rims.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks great!! I cannot wait to get mine and start customizing it! How dark is your tint?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Now that I see it, I really like that semi-stretch from the 225/45. Now I know what size to get when I get coilovers.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

looks awesome man. love it.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

These are one of the few cars i feel that look good murdered out. 

I give it a ten! A f$#%in ten!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Those look nice!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Good choice! Those look really great!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Brendan (Nov 9, 2013)

That looks Badass dude i very much like that rim and not to say them tyre's look like road runner's BEEP BEEP


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks awesome. I'd get rid off all chrome if I had that set up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks awesome, good choice on the wheels.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Where did you get these wheels at if you don't mind me asking


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

Chevygirl89 said:


> Where did you get these wheels at if you don't mind me asking


I actually bought them off of Amazon. It was the cheapest price I found when searching for them.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

JosephRyba said:


> I actually bought them off of Amazon. It was the cheapest price I found when searching for them.


How much did they end up being? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

sweet man i like!


----------



## Heftyhank (Nov 10, 2013)

Definatly lookin good :eusa_clap: i think my summit white diesel needs these rims lol if they make it in that bolt pattern


----------



## PalmBeachCruze (Jul 7, 2013)

JosephRyba said:


> I actually bought them off of Amazon. It was the cheapest price I found when searching for them.


I'm getting same brand but different style for my cruze from Amazon. Its gonna come to $480 shipped! Here's a link. U can just search Amazon using the beans a model number he posted in this thread and they'll pop right up.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008O1T65M/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> How much did they end up being? If you don't mind me asking.


I got them for $540 with free 2 day shipping.


----------



## JosephRyba (Jan 7, 2013)

PalmBeachCruze said:


> I'm getting same brand but different style for my cruze from Amazon. Its gonna come to $480 shipped! Here's a link. U can just search Amazon using the beans a model number he posted in this thread and they'll pop right up.
> Styluz M541 Painted with Dark Grey Finish Wheel (18x7.5"/ 5x105mm):Amazon:Automotive
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yea I really like those just wish they were a little wider. Can't wait to see them on your car!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful touch !


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice man?? Lowered?? What specs??


----------



## TrojanRay (Nov 24, 2013)

how much did this set up cost?


----------

